# Farben von CorelDraw sehen doof aus im fertigen bild



## LordSikon (29. April 2004)

Hi,
ich hab CorelDraw 9 und erstelle mir damit Grafiken fürs Web! 
Corel Draw hat besonders schöne rot Töne, weshalb ich diese Software oft benutze! Leider sehen die Farben später VIEL anders aus, als wie in der bildbearbeitungssoftware! Ich verwende das *.jpg Format!
Was kann ich tun um das zu ändern? PS Auch bei meiner PS CS Demo sehen später die Bilder farblich anders aus!

Ich weiß ja, dass es Webfarben gibt, aber Bilder sollten ja eigentlich nicht geändert werden Photos gehen ja auch!


----------



## tmledition (30. April 2004)

Schau mal im Corel unter ?Extras? Farbverwaltung
Öffne diese und schau unten nach dem Stil! Dort sollte „keine Farbverwaltung“ eingestellt werden.
Anschließend gehst du unter ?Bild?Farbmodus
Wähle hier RGB (24bit) aus
Damit sollte das Problem behoben sein
Gruß Tom


----------



## Jadefalcon (7. Mai 2004)

Ein Grund weshalb Quarkexpress doch immer noch so beliebt ist. Es ist durch Corel schon mehr als einmal vorgekommen, dass durch diese dumme Farbverwaltung eine ganze Auflage (in grosser Zahl) ins press gekommen ist und die wiederrum dem Grafiker dafür die Hölle heiß gemacht haben ....*fg*


----------

